# Joining



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I've noticed that alot of the people that are posting 50 - 100 or more times are still a "guest". Why not become a supporting member? It doesn't cost much. You don't have to be from North Dakota. I'm from Minnesota and belong to this site. Contact Chris for more details.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Good post Ref. I agree. It is the cost of a couple of beers for pete's sake. Talk about getting something for nothing.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

It took me 300 posts to become a supporting member, but seriously the 10 bux to become a member is still like getting something for nothing.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm a posting fool so I paid right away. I compare this site to a good hunting book, every day we have new pages to add.

Thanks everybody 8)


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

If I join, does that mean, no more pop-ups from advertisers that have contracted with NoDakOutdoors? If that happens, I will join immediately.

Not trying ot be a smart a$$, but where is the value? keychain, baseball hat, Official NoDak Outdoors Member bumper sticker?

I have never checked into registering as a supporting member, is there a value for it, is that what it takes to keep the web site running?

I'm honestly curious and will pay my dues immediately if that is the case. I very much enjoy this site, while I am at work it keeps me in touch with my true love of the outdoors and keeps my mind off lesser important things like my job!!!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

> I very much enjoy this site....


That's the "value".

These sites don't self-administer or self-update. Chris puts a lot of time and money into it, and did so for a long time before there was enough supporting members to buy a twelve pack, say nothing about software, server space, etc.

The polularity of this site is no accident. It's a great site and we're lucky to have it. It is so because Chris has made it so. $10 is a way of saying thanks.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Chris has really done ALOT of work. He even missed some weekends last fall to work on this geat site!!! The $10 is well worth it!


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I post very little, but agree 100% the money is worth every penny. I check the site almost daily and like reading all the threads. Buckseye hit on the head, better than reading any waterfowl book. Chris great job!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

You guys sure know how to sell the sizzle of the steak !!!

:beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey, whats going on here? It should now read I'm a Supporting Member. :eyeroll:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

It might take a day or two for Chris to run it through his server. But you will be one of us soon. :beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Remember guys when you do join, DO THE ETREE THING! :beer: it is important for the future of hunting!

I joined the day I found this site, and I post a lot! thanks for not charging me extra Chris  and thanks for the great site!

Have a good one!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

I consider myself a fairly intelligent person but for some reason it took up until earlier this month to realize there was a "supporting member" option. Of course I joined immediately.

A post like this woulda helped out a bunch months ago......at least it woulda helped this intelligent dim-wit. :lol:

You'll be seeing my name on the membership roll next month! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks for the support guys, I appreciate it.



MossyMO said:


> If I join, does that mean, no more pop-ups from advertisers that have contracted with NoDakOutdoors? If that happens, I will join immediately.


I've never added a popup to the site. I find them extremely annoying so I don't consider it an option.

If you're getting popups, you've got some nasty spyware on your computer. Check out the free download of Spy Sweeper, it works wonders.

http://www.webroot.com/wb/products/spysweeper/index.php


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

I signed up a couple of weeks ago went through paypal but it still hasn't gone through. Did I do something wrong? I hope it goes through because this is a good site.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for all your work Chris, it is appreciated. Keep up the good work !!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Bob Kellam said:


> Remember guys when you do join, DO THE ETREE THING! :beer: it is important for the future of hunting!


Even if you are not a supporting member you can join the E-Tree.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I must admit this is the best $10 I have ever spent! Thanks Chris !!!


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

It's time to put this thread back on top again.


----------

